# Monroe EXPO Bldg. has only 10 /91 swap spaces left'



## pkleppert (Feb 21, 2022)

As of tonight we have 10 swap spaces left out of 91 spaces in the main EXPO Bldg. where the show bikes are located

Bldgs "E" & "F" have 23 spaces each. Bldg. "E" has 23 spaces available & Bldg. "F" has only 7 spaces left.

Call us if you want to put a hold on a swap space.  248-642-6639

Paul & Annie.


----------



## pkleppert (Mar 3, 2022)

EXPO Bldg. is now SOLD OUT.


----------

